# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Εξαρτήματα από εκτυπωτή 3d touch

## info@kalarakis.com

Πωλούνται
Η κεφαλή (το κομμάτι της προώθησης,  το θερμό στοιχείο, το plexyglass που κρατά το μοτέρ)
         Στο θερμό στοιχείο έχω αντικαταστήσει το κοντραπλακέ που είχε με εποξικό κομμάτι 
         Η μύτη είναι 0.5mm και παίρνει νήμα 3mm

Η κεντρική πλακέταΟι οδηγοί των extrdruder (δυο τεμάχια)Το LCD της οθόνηςΚαλώδιο και πλακέτα του usbΤο προωθητικό μέρος της δεύτερης κεφαλής

Όλα 100ε 
Τα στέλνω και αντικαταβολή

Όλα είναι μεταχειρισμένα ΑΛΛΑ λειτουργούν

*** τον εκτυπωτή θα τον μετατρέπω σε pursa I3 Pro
Έχει πολύ καλό μηχανικό μέρος

----------

